# Anthony Bourdain is no longer with us.



## IKE (Jun 8, 2018)

Anthony Bourdain (61) was found dead from an apparent suicide in France.




I liked the guy and wish that I could have shared a few drinks with him.

http://www.latimes.com/business/hollywood/la-fi-ct-bourdain-obit-20180608-story.html


----------



## jujube (Jun 8, 2018)

*Anthony Bourdain dies......*

…..apparently he committed suicide.

I really enjoyed his shows.  He will be missed.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 8, 2018)

I'm shocked and deeply saddened at this news.  He showed such a personal delight in the world's diverse cultures, geographies, foods, drinks and customs.  His window into that world entertained and broadened those who followed him.  Eric Ripert must be bereft, as will be the rest of his friends and family.   


May you find the peace you needed, Anthony.  Thank you for sharing so many of your gifts with us.  

Like IKE, I would have liked to have shared a few drinks with you.


----------



## CeeCee (Jun 8, 2018)

RIP! I also liked him and read his books...what is with all these suicides by hanging lately???

So very sad.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 8, 2018)

So sad waking up to this news. I was a huge fan of Chef Bourdain. He must have been in a dreadful state to have done this; leaving his daughter whom he loved. He will be missed by so many!

_Eternal rest, grant unto him O Lord
and let perpetual light shine upon him.

May he rest in peace. Amen.

May his soul and the souls of all the faithful departed,
through the mercy of God, rest in peace.
Amen._


----------



## IKE (Jun 8, 2018)

In Mozambique.


----------



## Lara (Jun 8, 2018)

Omg. This is so sad. I was just watching an old interview with Janis Joplin with Dick Cavet last night and thinking how much she reminded me of Robin Williams (her mannerisms and expressions while talking). Depression is a tough battle and not any fault of theirs.

He had a family. Sad.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 8, 2018)

RIP Tony!


----------



## terry123 (Jun 8, 2018)

Sorry to hear this today. I loved his shows. He will be missed.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jun 8, 2018)

R.I.P.
Not a fan of shows that revolve around food but it seems his show was well liked. 
It does seem to be ringing true that money can't buy happiness, in light of this week's news.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 8, 2018)

*Well, I am among the few who was NOT a fan. But that does not stop me from being saddened by the tragic loss.  *


----------



## rgp (Jun 8, 2018)

Marie5656 said:


> *Well, I am among the few who was NOT a fan. But that does not stop me from being saddened by the tragic loss.  *



I agree, never a fan of his, or his show but.....an apparent successful man , taking his own life ? Is a mystery & sad. If a 'reason' becomes known? Hopefully we'll be told?

Condolences to his family & friends.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 8, 2018)

I really enjoyed his shows.  Such a sad thing to happen.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 8, 2018)

I was really shocked reading the news this morning. I had to read the headline twice because I thought I was reading it wrong. Bourdain really seemed to enjoy traveling, trying new foods and meeting and conversing with all kinds of people. I recall when he visited Vienna (Austria) and he thought he would not really like the place because of it's history with the Nazi's. But during the show, he changed his mind and said that he could really see himself living there.

I don't really understand how life can get to be so awful that one could take one's own life. What's really sad with these last two suicides in the news is that they both left two young daughters. I just can't understand doing that to your children. But, on the other hand, we don't really know people from just looking on the outside and not knowing what kind of mental and emotional demons they are wrestling with. 

RIP


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 8, 2018)

Awful news.  
RIP


----------



## Lara (Jun 8, 2018)

There are some medications, like prozac, that if you stop taking it without coming off it slowly with the care of a doctor, it can cause thoughts of suicide. You've probably seen commercials that say a certain med will cause thoughts of suicide. Apparently, disclaimers are good enough for the FDA, but my thought is, no, a symptom of suicidal thoughts is absolutely a no go. 

There are so many other reasons too. The victim tries to get a grip with life over and over and finally give up. I can also run in families, as in genetic.


----------



## rgp (Jun 8, 2018)

Man-oh-man....this has kicked open a door about suicide on talk radio !

 So many calling in that claim to be on the 'verge' . So many that seemingly understand & support his apparent decision . 

 The show host said the "lines are so lit-up" most will never be heard on air.

 So far, the overall 'reason' seems to be health related . Physical issues....and no positive solution in site for them........


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jun 9, 2018)

I recognized the name but never watched his show.
I read that he was separated from from his 2nd wife,leaves behind a young daughter.
This is a sad time for his family, R.I. P Anthony


----------



## WhatInThe (Jun 9, 2018)

It's gossip but a report surfaced today that his girlfriend was seen a few weeks ago in a jovial mode with a younger than Bourdain man. In other words his relationship to the love of his life was over. To him this was true love, as good as it gets etc. Apparently not to her. Doesn't logically rationalize suicide especially to a man with kids and 2 ex wives-breaking up is hard to do but he's done it before.

Alot of media docs and specialists talk about coping skills when it comes to drug addicts and others. Judging by a drug past, 2 divorces and current habits which including drinking alcohol(disappointing to me since he was an ex addict) I don't think he properly learned how to cope-He was oh so close. But a few hours alone with depressing news in mind that he can't do anything about I get suicidal thoughts running through head. Sadly he had the will as well.

 Still not sure what in a hotel room would make for a good gallows. I shudder to think how long it took. RIP

What surprised me he seemed flexible which showed in his shows willing to talk to who ever which means he was able to be on his best behavior regardless of how the people in his shows were off camera wether it be politics, beliefs, religion etc. That takes discipline yet he could not resist the urge to take himself out.

RIP Anthony Bourdain


----------



## Lara (Jun 9, 2018)

I just read some people, and some conspiracy theorists, believe Bourdain was murdered. Has anyone heard this? They say he loved his daughter and had just gotten married...and ask why did the French rule it suicide so quickly before any forensic studies? They gave some theories as to why they believe it was murder but I don't want to get into that. Was just wondering if anyone had heard this.


----------



## rgp (Jun 9, 2018)

Lara said:


> I just read some people, and some conspiracy theorists, believe Bourdain was murdered. Has anyone heard this? They say he loved his daughter and had just gotten married...and ask why did the French rule it suicide so quickly before any forensic studies? They gave some theories as to why they believe it was murder but I don't want to get into that. Was just wondering if anyone had heard this.




Haven't heard that yet.

The French do things differently....I was amazed at just how long they worked on princess Di...in the ambulance before they transported her? I always wondered if perhaps the /a, hospital might have saved her ?


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 9, 2018)

Lara said:


> I just read some people, and some conspiracy theorists, believe Bourdain was murdered. Has anyone heard this? They say he loved his daughter and had just gotten married...and ask why did the French rule it suicide so quickly before any forensic studies? They gave some theories as to why they believe it was murder but I don't want to get into that. Was just wondering if anyone had heard this.



No, in fact I read this morning that he hung himself with the hotel bathrobe belt, and said they have _no_ reason to believe it was murder.

I suppose it's possible they could find out otherwise later, but, in that case, I would think they would not have been so quick to say it wasn't murder.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jun 9, 2018)

Lara said:


> I just read some people, and some conspiracy theorists, believe Bourdain was murdered. Has anyone heard this? They say he loved his daughter and had just gotten married...and ask why did the French rule it suicide so quickly before any forensic studies? They gave some theories as to why they believe it was murder but I don't want to get into that. Was just wondering if anyone had heard this.



I don't know about murder but I still wonder if suicide was listed as the cause to cover up a drug overdose by some chance? Drug deal gone bad? Although you could more or less figure Bourdain's politics I don't think he was that political or threat to anyone. 

I'm still wondering how does one hang themselves in a hotel room-a thump or crash would've attracted attention. If it was make do it probably would've taken pretty long to the point he would've started struggling to save himself ie more noise. This is why I think there might be drugs involved.
.


----------



## CeeCee (Jun 9, 2018)

I heard suicide with the belt of his robe.

he didn't just get married though.  He's been married twice before and was dating someone now for about a year.

There were pics of her hugging another man in a photo though just a few days before his suicide.

The results of the toxicology report haven't come back yet...those will tell us if alcohol or drugs were involved.


----------



## Lara (Jun 9, 2018)

He was quite a drinker and user so I wouldn't be surprised about that. And, yes, the method of hanging is for sure. But some are wondering if there was more to this. His family has dismissed that it was anything other than suicide though.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 9, 2018)

Back when David Carradine hung himself the rumors also turned into a murder theory but then ended with  (I hate to say this) a weird sort of orgasm that happens at the point of death by hanging, but those "experienced" in this bizarre activity know how to save themselves at the last split second. Sometimes they fail.

IMO, Tony got a look at those pics of his girl flirting with that guy, hugging and holding hands. I think that was the final straw in his ongoing problem with depression and battle with drugs. His little girl wasn't enough to keep him afloat and he just went under.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 9, 2018)

I haven't heard anything that suggests it wasn't suicide.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 9, 2018)

That brings to mind other causes of suicide such as anger and vengeance which can come out of a bad relationship or rejection where one hopes to cause guilt in another. And worse, can result in murder-suicide or even school shootings where the perpetrator hopes for suicide by police. 

If it's really true that Bourdain was affected by learning that his girlfriend was into another guy and that caused his despondence, then I would imagine that could cause a ton of a guilt for her.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 10, 2018)

Olivia said:


> That brings to mind other causes of suicide such as anger and vengeance which can come out of a bad relationship or rejection where one hopes to cause guilt in another. And worse, can result in murder-suicide or even school shootings where the perpetrator hopes for suicide by police.
> 
> If it's really true that Bourdain was affected by learning that his girlfriend was into another guy and that caused his despondence, then I would imagine that could cause a ton of a guilt for her.



Distress over a breakup can easily tip one to suicide when that passing  impulse gets fueled by alcohol or something stronger.  Toxicology  reports will tell more of the tale.

As for his girlfriend, whatever motivated Anthony Bourdain to think about cutting short his life, her public flirtation with another guy surely didn't help.  Apparently, photos of her with a new man were splashed all over the European press.  That happens.  People fall in and out of love.  It's her foolish social media actions that are highly likely to haunt her privately and publicly.  (News accounts report that a few hours before Bourdain was found dead, Argento posted an Instagram photo showing her in a shirt that  read “F--- EVERYONE.”                                                                                                                                     “You know who you are,”  was how she captioned it.)  If this isn't a compelling argument against airing ugly thoughts via the widespread immediacy of social media, I don't know what is.         

By all accounts - and there are many - Anthony Bourdain had an enviable level of joie de vivre, a great love for his daughter, and much to live for.  I'm so very sorry for the early loss of such a remarkable member of our human family.  I miss him already.


----------



## billt (Jun 10, 2018)

It was a selfish act. No question about it. Bourdain left an 11 year old daughter. He did so because he wanted to end his own life far more than he cared about who would care for her. Or what effect his death would have on her. And she is a young, impressionable child, who has her whole life in front of her. He didn't give a damn about that, or her. If that doesn't define the textbook definition of selfish, then I don't know what does.

His death meant more to him than anyone else who was dependent on him. Again, that's about as selfish as you can get, no matter how you look at it. Especially when it's a young child. It's  much the same with the alcoholic. They see what's happening to their lives, jobs, finances, families, and marriages. But they don't care. Because they would rather drink anyway. It's easier than getting the help they know they need to beat it. Just like the depressed suicidal person does. It's easier to 86 themselves and be done with it. These people toy with the idea of suicide for months. Some for years. Just like the alcoholic drinks. This process doesn't start on Monday, and end on Tuesday. 

You can make excuses on their behalf, and feel sorry for them if you want to. Or if it helps make you feel better about yourself. But the result is the same regardless. They took what was for them, the easy way out. Death by suicide, and or constant drunkenness through alcoholism. And by doing it they left a path of emotional destruction their families and children have to clean up. Many don't. It effects their lives in a negative way for decades to come. While this may sound harsh, I'm certainly not going to waste my time feeling sorry for anyone selfish enough to do that.

He had also made the comment he would have liked to have been chosen to cook for President Trump...... So he could poison him. People who make idiotic comments like that I just can't feel sorry for.


----------



## rgp (Jun 10, 2018)

"He had also made the comment he would have liked to have been chosen to cook for President Trump...... So he could poison him. People who make idiotic comments like that I just can't feel sorry for."

  He actually said that ? I hadn't heard that...


----------



## StarSong (Jun 10, 2018)

rgp said:


> "He had also made the comment he would have liked to have been chosen to cook for President Trump...... So he could poison him. People who make idiotic comments like that I just can't feel sorry for."
> 
> He actually said that ? I hadn't heard that...



He never said he'd like to cook for Trump and made no secret of the fact that he'd detested Trump for at least 10 years.    

According to various sources, this is what happened:   

TMZ  asked Bourdain what he would serve Trump and the North Korean dictator  if asked to cater their summit.  He replied, "Hemlock."  Later on he  said, "kale."  

Hardly a serious death threat.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 10, 2018)

Whatever one’s personal opinion of the man, under the present circumstances it is petty to malign him. RIP.


----------



## rgp (Jun 10, 2018)

StarSong said:


> He never said he'd like to cook for Trump and made no secret of the fact that he'd detested Trump for at least 10 years.
> 
> According to various sources, this is what happened:
> 
> ...




Sorry for the hijack but..."Kale" Reminds me of my mothers cooked mixed greens, with pinto beans, H/B egg, oil & vinegar  & cornbread.....yum,yum.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jun 11, 2018)

Saw another report where he was suicidal after a divorce 13 years ago. This probably isn't as sudden as it seems. Sounds like he had difficultly coping or dealing with things not going as expected ie losing his girl friend.

 I don't see that many people talking about it but he seemed to drink alot for an ex heroin addict. I thought sober ex drug addicts stayed away from all intoxicating substances.  That always puzzled me not only did he drink on camera but what does that say about an 'ex' drug addict.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 11, 2018)

I thought I was worldly  but I guess not.

Actually, Bourdain   IMHO  was pretty  far  down on the list of  popular/well known  faces, when you think about it.

Before his death  I can't  think of ever  hearing much about him.  If  EVER !


----------



## billt (Jun 11, 2018)

Falcon said:


> I thought I was worldly  but I guess not.
> 
> Actually, Bourdain   IMHO  was pretty  far  down on the list of  popular/well known  faces, when you think about it.
> 
> Before his death  I can't  think of ever  hearing much about him.  If  EVER !



The guy was a third rate restaurant and food critic. That's it. Except for being a foul mouthed smart ass. (He could hardly manage to put together a sentence off camera without it containing the F word). Anyone and everyone on the Food Network commanded a bigger audience than him. 

The guy then offs himself, and all of a sudden it becomes this big, huge, tragic event. I never liked the guy. And it's too bad he killed himself. And I've already posted what I thought of him for doing it. So I won't repeat myself. But by him doing it doesn't elevate him to some kind of status he never managed to achieve while he was alive. The press has been milking this for days in an attempt to do just that.


----------



## CeeCee (Jun 11, 2018)

Falcon said:


> I thought I was worldly  but I guess not.
> 
> Actually, Bourdain   IMHO  was pretty  far  down on the list of  popular/well known  faces, when you think about it.
> 
> Before his death  I can't  think of ever  hearing much about him.  If  EVER !




I liked him and knew of him from his days on The Travel Channel....along with Andrew Zimmern.  I didn't really think of him as a chef but more of a Foodie, also an Author.  I have most of his books.

His shows were interesting....can't beat learning about different countries and the food they eat, much more interesting to me than watching a chef prepare a dish in a studio.

I didn't pay attention to his politics.

My son and DIL heard him speak once in St. Louis and they loved him, said he was a good speaker.  They were impressed.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 11, 2018)

Bourdain attended The Culinary Institute of America, graduating in 1978.[25][26] From there he went on to run various restaurant kitchens in New York City—including the Supper Club,[27] One Fifth Avenue, and Sullivan's.

In 1998, Bourdain became executive chef at Brasserie Les Halles, based in Manhattan, with additional locations at the time in Miami, Washington, D.C., and Tokyo.[27] He remained executive chef there for many years


----------



## Falcon (Jun 11, 2018)

I much prefer  Andrew  Zimmern  and his  Bizarre  Foods


----------



## StarSong (Jun 11, 2018)

Toorbulite said:


> Along with many others, I suspect.



Probably so,Toorbulite.  Then again, that's been true of every US president for as long as I can remember.


----------



## CeeCee (Jun 11, 2018)

Falcon said:


> I much prefer  Andrew  Zimmern  and his  Bizarre  Foods




I like him also but think Bourdain was more popular.  They were friends, probably not close ones though.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 11, 2018)

Bourdain was good-looking and sexy. What else do you need?


----------



## Falcon (Jun 11, 2018)

"Whatever  floats  your boat !?


----------



## Olivia (Jun 11, 2018)

Falcon said:


> "Whatever  floats  your boat !?



You better believe it. nthego:


----------



## Falcon (Jun 11, 2018)

Life   Olivia.............life !


----------



## Toorbulite (Jun 11, 2018)

StarSong said:


> Probably so,Toorbulite.  Then again, that's been true of every US president for as long as I can remember.


How sad is that, Star ?
I cannot imagine such a reaction here if an Australian Prime Minister kicked-the-bucket. Regardless on which side of the political fence one dwelt.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 11, 2018)

WhatInThe said:


> I don't know about murder but I still wonder if suicide was listed as the cause to cover up a drug overdose by some chance? Drug deal gone bad? Although you could more or less figure Bourdain's politics I don't think he was that political or threat to anyone.
> 
> I'm still wondering how does one hang themselves in a hotel room-a thump or crash would've attracted attention. If it was make do it probably would've taken pretty long to the point he would've started struggling to save himself ie more noise. This is why I think there might be drugs involved.
> .



Well a drug overdose would still be suicide, wouldn't it?


----------



## Olivia (Jun 11, 2018)

I do wonder if Kate Spade's suicide might have influenced Bourdain somehow. I've heard that a spate of suicides occur after a publicized suicide of a celebrity type person. I can't help but think of that. And they both had young daughters. And she hung herself, too.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jun 11, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> Well a drug overdose would still be suicide, wouldn't it?



Yes it would, especially for recovered addict. And this why I think someone might be pushing a clean suicide narrative because they don't want Bourdain to go down as a drug addict and/or bring attention to themselves-where or who did Bourdain get drugs from.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 11, 2018)

Here is Tony with his best friend Eric Ripert; a 3 star Michelin chef and co-owner of the New York restaurant Le Bernardin.  It was Eric who found Tony unresponsive.


----------



## billt (Jun 11, 2018)

Lara said:


> I just read some people, and some conspiracy theorists, believe Bourdain was murdered. Has anyone heard this? They say he loved his daughter and had just gotten married...and ask why did the French rule it suicide so quickly before any forensic studies? They gave some theories as to why they believe it was murder but I don't want to get into that. Was just wondering if anyone had heard this.



No one murdered him. Many of these people see conspiracies every time they look in their morning coffee. And they all come out of the woodwork as soon as someone dies, with all of their "theories". This guy was a ticking bomb for years. He finally mustered up the guts to pull it off.

https://pagesix.com/2018/06/09/anthony-bourdain-was-regularly-suicidal-after-end-of-first-marriage/

*"Bourdain related in his book “Medium Raw,” he was “aimless and regularly suicidal” during a stretch in the Caribbean."*

Like most people, I really didn't know that much about the guy until he offed himself. Now I'm finding the more I research and read about him, the bigger POS I'm finding he was in life. It's usually just the opposite when you start reading about someone who recently died.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 11, 2018)

WhatInThe said:


> Yes it would, especially for recovered addict. And this why I think someone might be pushing a clean suicide narrative because they don't want Bourdain to go down as a drug addict and/or bring attention to themselves-where or who did Bourdain get drugs from.



Maybe we should have a conspiracy theory forum. There's always plenty of that kind of stuff going around. It would always be very active, I'm sure.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 11, 2018)

billt said:


> Like most people, I really didn't know that much about the guy until he offed himself. Now I'm finding the more I research and read about him, the bigger POS I'm finding he was in life. It's usually just the opposite when you start reading about someone who recently died.



Any specific reason he attracts you so much?


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 11, 2018)

It is easy to vilify the dead. They cannot defend themselves. Bourdain suffered from chronic depression, likely that was the reason he turned to substance abuse in the first place. Also likely, he ultimately lost his battle with mental illness and killed himself to avoid further emotional agony. It is unkind to criticise him for finally being unable to cope with the pain regardless 

of its effect on his family. Depression kills. It is not about character, it is about mental illness, unless one has been there, no one knows how they might react under those circumstances. How long before society ceases to excoriate those with mental health challenges?


----------



## billt (Jun 11, 2018)

Olivia said:


> Any specific reason he attracts you so much?



As I said, the guy had a hard time communicating off camera if he couldn't use the F word. Almost all of his quotes contain, "F this", or "F that". I worked 45 years in blue collar with men. I have no problem with guys, along with all their gutter talk. But when someone in the public eye does it on a constant basis like he did, it shows a general lack of intelligence and communication skills. 

I also have no respect for someone who leaves behind a young daughter. I'm an only child from a divorced family. I can't imagine how I would have felt if my mother would have killed herself when I was 11. I doubt I could have ever recovered from something like that. I can all but guarantee you that I wouldn't be the person I am today, that's for sure. I hope his daughter fares well, and her relatives don't spend all of his money before she gets old enough to control it.


----------



## billt (Jun 11, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> It is easy to vilify the dead.



Bourdain "vilified" himself. All the media did was report his past actions and statements. People are now paying attention to it because he offed himself, and it's plastered everywhere.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 11, 2018)

billt said:


> As I said, the guy had a hard time communicating off camera if he couldn't use the F word. Almost all of his quotes contain, "F this", or "F that". I worked 45 years in blue collar with men. I have no problem with guys, along with all their gutter talk. But when someone in the public eye does it on a constant basis like he did, it shows a general lack of intelligence and communication skills.
> 
> I also have no respect for someone who leaves behind a young daughter. I'm an only child from a divorced family. I can't imagine how I would have felt if my mother would have killed herself when I was 11. I doubt I could have ever recovered from something like that. I can all but guarantee you that I wouldn't be the person I am today, that's for sure. I hope his daughter fares well, and her relatives don't spend all of his money before she gets old enough to control it.



Obviously, that's not really the specific reason; otherwise, why haven't you said the same thing about Kate Spade? Or did you somewhere else? Or do you identify more with a dad doing something like that?


----------



## Falcon (Jun 11, 2018)

CeeCee,   See   Billt's  post  #42  (above).


----------



## WhatInThe (Jun 11, 2018)

Olivia said:


> Maybe we should have a conspiracy theory forum. There's always plenty of that kind of stuff going around. It would always be very active, I'm sure.



I'm not saying he was murdered but drugs and/or his past drug use has been ignored or minimized by much of the media since his death. We'll find out when the local coroner is done including blood tests.


----------



## billt (Jun 11, 2018)

Olivia said:


> Obviously, that's not really the specific reason; otherwise, why haven't you said the same thing about Kate Spade? Or did you somewhere else? Or do you identify more with a dad doing something like that?



I really had not paid any attention to Spade. Other than hearing she killed herself. I didn't even know who she was. Then again, I don't pay attention to handbag designers.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 11, 2018)

billt said:


> I really had not paid any attention to Spade. Other than hearing she killed herself. I didn't even know who she was. Then again, I don't pay attention to handbag designers.



I appreciate discerning people that don't mess around with trifles.

By the way, who said the following about Bourdain?



> Like most people, I really didn't know that much about the guy until he offed himself.


----------



## CeeCee (Jun 11, 2018)

Falcon said:


> CeeCee,   See   Billt's  post  #42  (above).




What about it?


----------



## CeeCee (Jun 11, 2018)

WhatInThe said:


> I'm not saying he was murdered but drugs and/or his past drug use has been ignored or minimized by much of the media since his death. We'll find out when the local coroner is done including blood tests.



i don't get that impression at all.  It's been mentioned almost everywhere. Everyone that knew him, knew he used drugs in the past.

He also still drank, he didn't hide it.  If there is alcohol or drugs mentioned in the toxicology report...don't think amybody will be surprised.

He could have relapsed.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 11, 2018)

What about it ?  If you're not interested  in it,  then DON'T  read it.


----------



## CeeCee (Jun 11, 2018)

Falcon said:


> What about it ?  If you're not interested  in it,  then DON'T  read it.




I did read it...but what why are you telling me to  read it is my question.

I also don't agree with what he said ...it's just his opinion.  I also never watched him on the Food Network, just The Travel Channel and CNN and read his books.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jun 11, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> i don't get that impression at all.  It's been mentioned almost everywhere. Everyone that knew him, knew he used drugs in the past.
> 
> He also still drank, he didn't hide it.  If there is alcohol or drugs mentioned in the toxicology report...don't think amybody will be surprised.
> 
> He could have relapsed.



I don't think it was necessarily the past especially since we see him drinking on his shows. This is a question that should be asked. How did he balance or justify the drinking being an "ex" drug addict. I thought being sober included no intoxicating substances including alcohol. I don't know if I would publicly talk about the drug addict years  drinking alcohol in the present on camera.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 11, 2018)

WhatInThe said:


> I don't think it was necessarily the past especially since we see him drinking on his shows. This is a question that should be asked. How did he balance or justify the drinking being an "ex" drug addict. I thought being sober included no intoxicating substances including alcohol.



Do you mind me asking why you think this a question that should be asked?  Are you dealing with this problem with friends or family?


----------



## CeeCee (Jun 11, 2018)

WhatInThe said:


> I don't think it was necessarily the past especially since we see him drinking on his shows. This is a question that should be asked. How did he balance or justify the drinking being an "ex" drug addict. I thought being sober included no intoxicating substances including alcohol. I don't know if I would publicly talk about the drug addict years  drinking alcohol in the present on camera.



I don't know.  I don't drink or do drugs, so really can't answer your question.  Most TV chefs are seen drinking ...that I know.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 11, 2018)

billt said:


> Like most people, I really didn't know that much about the guy until he offed himself.



Like *most* people? 

Maybe in your little world, but Tony Bourdain was known by millions all over the planet.


----------



## rgp (Jun 11, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> I don't know.  I don't drink or do drugs, so really can't answer your question.  Most TV chefs are seen drinking ...that I know.



Being seen drinking, and being a drunkard / alcoholic are two entirely different things are they not?

BTW...did you ever take an aspirin ?


----------



## rgp (Jun 11, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Like *most* people?
> 
> Maybe in your little world, but Tony Bourdain was known by millions all over the planet.



Well, I wouldn't know 'of' him either if it wasn't for the constant barrage of commercials for his show.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jun 11, 2018)

Olivia said:


> Do you mind me asking why you think this a question that should be asked?......



It should be asked post mortem especially. What kind of example is Bourdain setting for all the ex addicts that went out of their way to avoid all substances and watch a guy/'ex' addict making a living that includes the use/drinking of alcohol? Alcoholics and addicts frequently lack impulse control and discipline and watching a high profile figure ignore or not show self discipline could be used as a rationalization to have a few in what is currently an intoxicating substance free life.

 Bourdain  was hypocritical to remind us in books, articles, interviews, shows etc about his struggles with drug addiction to openly drink alcohol on camera.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 11, 2018)

rgp said:


> Being seen drinking, and being a drunkard / alcoholic are two entirely different things are they not?



Do you know the difference?


----------



## rgp (Jun 11, 2018)

Olivia said:


> Do you know the difference?




I believe I do yes......


----------



## StarSong (Jun 11, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Like *most* people?
> 
> Maybe in your little world, but Tony Bourdain was known by millions all over the planet.



Indeed.  His books were best sellers and his shows opened the world to millions.  He was was bright, highly accomplished, intellectually curious, and able to put others immediately at ease.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 11, 2018)

rgp said:


> I believe I do yes......



What is it?


----------



## CeeCee (Jun 11, 2018)

rgp said:


> Being seen drinking, and being a drunkard / alcoholic are two entirely different things are they not?
> 
> BTW...did you ever take an aspirin ?



Yes, Ive taken aspirin.  Ive never taken illegal drugs.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 11, 2018)

WhatInThe said:


> It should be asked post mortem especially. What kind of example is Bourdain setting for all the ex addicts that went out of their way to avoid all substances and watch a guy/'ex' addict making a living that includes the use/drinking of alcohol? Alcoholics and addicts frequently lack impulse control and discipline and watching a high profile figure ignore or not show self discipline could be used as a rationalization to have a few in what is currently an intoxicating substance free life.
> 
> Bourdain  was hypocritical to remind us in books, articles, interviews, shows etc about his struggles with drug addiction to openly drink alcohol on camera.



Is this a personal thing for you? You have friends and family that you worry that his example might harm them--or you?


----------



## StarSong (Jun 11, 2018)

rgp said:


> Being seen drinking, and being a drunkard / alcoholic are two entirely different things are they not?...



I would agree with this.  I've never heard that he was an alcoholic, though he was quite open about being a former drug addict.  An addiction to one substance doesn't suggest cross-addiction to another.


----------



## rgp (Jun 11, 2018)

Olivia said:


> What is it?



Simple really...you walk by & see me drinking , is not the same as what you may or may not see @ other times. At this moment in time you would see me drinking a glass of water.

I had one very good friend that was an absolute alcoholic [6] DUI arrest , and I have another suffering from effects as we speak. 

I was involved in alcohol / drug testing program / procedure for 19 years , part of my occupation ....so yes, I know a bit about it.


----------



## rgp (Jun 11, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> Yes, Ive taken aspirin.  Ive never taken illegal drugs.



Then you've taken drugs....


----------



## Olivia (Jun 11, 2018)

rgp said:


> Simple really...you walk by & see me drinking , is not the same as what you may or may not see @ other times. At this moment in time you would see me drinking a glass of water.
> 
> I had one very good friend that was an absolute alcoholic [6] DUI arrest , and I have another suffering from effects as we speak.
> 
> I was involved in alcohol / drug testing program / procedure for 19 years , part of my occupation ....so yes, I know a bit about it.



Well, if you knew that, then why did you ask?


----------



## CeeCee (Jun 11, 2018)

rgp said:


> Then you've taken drugs....



Im done with this...you are being ridiculous.

None of this has anything to do with his suicide.


----------



## rgp (Jun 11, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> Im done with this...you are being ridiculous.
> 
> None of this has anything to do with his suicide.




 I'm being ridiculous ?....You said you never took drugs...I merely pointed to the fact that you had indeed...


----------



## CeeCee (Jun 11, 2018)

rgp said:


> I'm being ridiculous ?....You said you never took drugs...I merely pointed to the fact that you had indeed...



I said illegal drugs...is aspirin illegal?


----------



## rgp (Jun 11, 2018)

Olivia said:


> Well, if you knew that, then why did you ask?



My first question about it was rhetorical...Perhaps I should have made that more clear.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 11, 2018)

StarSong said:


> I would agree with this.  I've never heard that he was an alcoholic, though he was quite open about being a former drug addict.  An addiction to one substance doesn't suggest cross-addiction to another.



Absolutely.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 11, 2018)

rgp said:


> My first question about it was rhetorical...Perhaps I should have made that more clear.



That would be a nice change.


----------



## rgp (Jun 11, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> I said illegal drugs...is aspirin illegal?




This is your quote...





 Originally Posted by *CeeCee* 

_I don't know. I don't drink or do drugs, so really can't answer your question. Most TV chefs are seen drinking ...that I know.
_

   No mention of legal or illegal.


----------



## CeeCee (Jun 11, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> Yes, Ive taken aspirin.  Ive never taken illegal drugs.



you didn't read this ....


----------



## Olivia (Jun 11, 2018)

rgp said:


> This is your quote...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And how many aspirins do you believe that Bourdain took to off himself? Any guesses?


----------



## WhatInThe (Jun 11, 2018)

Olivia said:


> Is this a personal thing for you? You have friends and family that you worry that his example might harm them--or you?



This is an observation of friends, family and co workers with drug and alcohol problems along with those in the news. It takes most several attempts to straighten themselves out. I had co workers written off as harmless drunks for years until they start doing things like having accidents, lie to management & coworkers and get fired/rehired several times AFTER several trips to rehab.  The people I've known who sobered up completely don't drink drug or drink period. They also don't talk about in front of large groups. This is what makes Bourdain hypocritical. His biography is part of his promotion intended or not.

People with addictions tend to have poor impulse control and discipline.  Until they can control their vice and look it straight in the face it's best not to do anything to alter a drug & alcohol free path. Just like someone on a diet. You should try to keep them out of a bakery or fast restaurant until they have their eating habits under control. They eventually will have to directly deal with those temptations but until they actually learn how to do it why give them an excuse. It is their responsibility to change/improve themselves but why unnecessarily interrupt their progress or give them an excuse. Bourdain could've asked for non alcoholic beverages on his shows and he could've qualified it by noting his battles with addiction.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 11, 2018)

WhatInThe said:


> This is an observation of friends, family and co workers with drug and alcohol problems along with those in the news. It takes most several attempts to straighten themselves out. I had co workers written off as harmless drunks for years until they start doing things like having accidents, lie to management & coworkers and get fired/rehired several times AFTER several trips to rehab.  The people I've known who sobered up completely don't drink drug or drink period. They also don't talk about in front of large groups. This is what makes Bourdain hypocritical. His biography is part of his promotion intended or not.
> 
> People with addictions tend to have poor impulse control and discipline.  Until they can control their vice and look it straight in the face it's best not to do anything to alter a drug & alcohol free path. Just like someone on a diet. You should try to keep them out of a bakery or fast restaurant until they have their eating habits under control. They eventually will have to directly deal with those temptations but until they actually learn how to do it why give them an excuse. It is their responsibility to change/improve themselves but why unnecessarily interrupt their progress or give them an excuse. Bourdain could've asked for non alcoholic beverages on his shows and he could've qualified it by noting his battles with addiction.



So, if any of your friends, family or co-workers die from their addictions, it will be *Bourdains's fault* for him not asking for non-alcoholic beverages on his show so that he could be a model for other addicts. I get it now.


----------



## rgp (Jun 11, 2018)

Olivia said:


> And how many aspirins do you believe that Bourdain took to off himself? Any guesses?



Not sure I understand your post /question ?

Reports are he hung / hanged himself....


----------



## rgp (Jun 11, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> you didn't read this ....



I responded to your original post..........


----------



## billt (Jun 11, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Like *most* people?
> 
> Maybe in your little world, but Tony Bourdain was known by millions all over the planet.



That's nice. But keep in mind the planet has a population of 7.6 BILLION people. You do the math.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 11, 2018)

rgp said:


> Not sure I understand your post /question ?



Now you know how it feels to converse with you.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 11, 2018)

billt said:


> That's nice. But keep in mind the planet has a population of 7.6 BILLION people. You do the math.



Edit: Don't want to get into politics. You figure it out.


----------



## rgp (Jun 11, 2018)

Olivia said:


> Now you know how it feels to converse with you.



Really ?...care to explain?...

There was no Bourdain /Aspirin connection until you intertwined them.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 11, 2018)

rgp said:


> Really ?...care to explain?...
> 
> There was no Bourdain /Aspirin connection until you intertwined them.



You have got to be kidding.


----------



## CeeCee (Jun 11, 2018)

rgp said:


> Really ?...care to explain?...
> 
> There was no Bourdain /Aspirin connection until you intertwined them.




You are the one that bought aspirin into the conversation for no reason except to be a smart a**...that's why I added illegal drugs in my next statement ...knowing what you were planning.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 11, 2018)

I feel like I'm in a playground.......


----------



## Toorbulite (Jun 11, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> I feel like I'm in a playground.......


Do we have a "Like" button ?


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 11, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> I feel like I'm in a playground.......


High chair tyrants out and about today. Loll.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 11, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> High chair tyrants out and about today. Loll.



True that.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Like *most* people?
> 
> Maybe in your little world, but Tony Bourdain was known by millions all over the planet.



TBH...I'm a big TV foodie show fan..I watch lots of Home grown cookery shows ( excuse the pun)...of which we have many, and I watch the ones we get from the USA too..not very many tbf  but I have to say I have never heard of THIS guy ...R.I.P to him,  he sounds like someone who needed help for a long time... but I've never heard of him,  and neither have any of my friends!!


----------



## Matrix (Jun 11, 2018)

Some political posts have been removed. Please stay on topic.

Reminder to new members: *no politics* on this board.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 11, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> TBH...I'm a big TV foodie show fan..I watch lots of Home grown cookery shows ( excuse the pun)...of which we have many, and I watch the ones we get from the USA too..not very many tbf  but I have to say I have never heard of THIS guy ...R.I.P to him,  he sounds like someone who needed help for a long time... but I've never heard of him,  and neither have any of my friends!!



Anthony Bourdain's starred in traveling / eating shows.  He went all over the world and spotlighted little hole in the wall sidewalk eateries as well as Michelin starred restaurants.  He never had a cooking show.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2018)

StarSong said:


> Anthony Bourdain's starred in traveling / eating shows.  He went all over the world and spotlighted little hole in the wall sidewalk eateries as well as Michelin starred restaurants.  He never had a cooking show.



I live on the edge of  London, lots of Michelin starred  restaurants here and...still I've  never heard of him


----------



## StarSong (Jun 11, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> I live on the edge of  London, lots of Michelin starred  restaurants here and...still I've  never heard of him



I'm afraid I'm not explaining this clearly.  Although a chef by trade, he didn't do cooking shows.  He and a camera crew would go to a city for a few days and spotlights local eateries, pubs, interesting people, etc., and then move onto the next city.  You might want to Google him or check some links on YouTube.  He was quite well known in the US, particularly among the under 50 group.  One of my kids gave me a book that AB had written, "Kitchen Confidential" and from that point on I was hooked on the guy.  He was honest, irreverent, interested, and interesting.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 11, 2018)

IKE said:


> Anthony Bourdain (61) was found dead from an apparent suicide in France.
> 
> 
> I liked the guy and wish that I could have shared a few drinks with him.
> ...



Very sad news Ike, I was shocked to hear it.  Like you I thought he was a nice guy.  Rest peacefully Anthony, you will be well remembered by many.


----------



## jujube (Jun 11, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> I feel like I'm in a playground.......





Shalimar said:


> High chair tyrants out and about today. Loll.





StarSong said:


> True that.



Right before naptime, at that.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 11, 2018)

rgp said:


> This is your quote...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Come on -- when a person says they do not "do drugs," we all know they are referring to illegal substances, not aspirin.  It's common usage and understanding.


----------



## jujube (Jun 11, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> Come on -- when a person says they do not "do drugs," we all know they are referring to illegal substances, not aspirin.  *It's common usage and understanding*.



To most of us, yes.  But there are those here who enjoy stirring the pot and for them it's an ingredient.  Of course, the recipe turns out bitter and gives everyone acid indigestion.....except for those who seem to love things sour.


----------



## rgp (Jun 11, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> You are the one that bought aspirin into the conversation for no reason except to be a smart a**...that's why I added illegal drugs in my next statement ...knowing what you were planning.




  I simply asked a question...nothing more.


----------



## rgp (Jun 11, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> Come on -- when a person says they do not "do drugs," we all know they are referring to illegal substances, not aspirin.  It's common usage and understanding.




   Really ?...I was thinking how fortunate she was to not need meds [drugs] ...turns out she does need the occasional aspirin....and from there it has come to this.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 11, 2018)

jujube said:


> To most of us, yes.  But there are those here who enjoy stirring the pot and for them it's an ingredient.  Of course, the recipe turns out bitter and gives everyone acid indigestion.....except for those who seem to love things sour.


Conflict is a strong drug to some.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 11, 2018)

All that aside...back to topic:
Anthony Bourdain

I thought he was older than 61.  A nice looking man, though.


----------



## hearlady (Jun 12, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> All that aside...back to topic:
> Anthony Bourdain
> J
> I thought he was older than 61.  A nice looking man, though.



I was surprised when I saw he was 61. The last time I watched his show I didn't think he looked good because usually, in fact, he was a nice looking man. If not drugs or alcohol I'm sure the depression was wearing him down.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## Lara (Jun 12, 2018)

Right now is the first time I've watched Anthony Bourdain. 

I'm watching back to back segments on the Travel Channel of Anthony Bourdain in a show called "No Reservations". It's not about food really. Location is Washington DC. Started out with MLK 1968 and the struggles of racism...then stopped in for a hot dog (that was the food part I guess). Later stopped by a burger joint.

Now he's learning all the tricks to become a spy (not for real of course)...starts at the 10 minute mark in the video below. 

At the 15 minute mark on the video, Peter Ernest tells him that DC is crawling with spies and then said something eerily prophetic. Bourdain asked, regarding being a spy, "What's in it for me?" Ernest said to him, "You become popular with a certain group of people and wake up with a sense of accomplishment. If you don't have any reason to wake up in the morning then you might as well end it all." Bourdain just looked away, said "wow" with a nondescript look. Next he learns how to do a "Dead Drop" (a method of espionage)

Here's a video of what I just watched on the Travel Channel at 10pm tonight.
The 1st minute shows bloopers so you may want to pass by that.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 12, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 53068
> 
> View attachment 53069
> 
> ...


He had quite the head of hair didn’t he?


----------



## Olivia (Jun 12, 2018)

The variety of sushi looks good. Especially the roe eggs sushi. I really love that one.


----------



## hearlady (Jun 13, 2018)

The one with all the long hair looks like one of my prom dates. We are or were the same age BTW.


----------



## Toorbulite (Jun 13, 2018)

Matrix said:


> Some political posts have been removed. Please stay on topic.
> 
> Reminder to new members: *no politics* on this board.


You're the boss. I'll try. Although, I fear my days here might be numbered. 
Many folk *like* to engage in 'meaty' subjects occasionally.   It's entirely your call to exclude all such people of course.

May I respectfully suggest that 'politics' might sometimes be a tad hard to define because there is a political component in so many subjects.
Prisons, Memorial Day, the Cost of Gas (petrol), Medicare, Zoos, *the Weather* (climate change) ........ ? 
Jeeez, we'll have to be so guarded in what we say in case it is interpreted as 'political' ? 

Presumably 'sex'and 'religion' are deemed equally dangerous ?

Hmmmmmm - not much left that is worth talking about at any length really (in my ever humble opinion).


----------



## Olivia (Jun 14, 2018)

> Hmmmmmm - not much left that is worth talking about at any length really (in my ever humble opinion).



You just have the wrong hormones.


----------



## gumbud (Jun 21, 2018)

Hi new member with ozzie politics - I'd only been watching bourdain for this year on our channels. I've been in mental health work; counsellng ; addiction couselling etc for most of my adult life - here's my take - I just liked this guy and would have loved to hang out with him not because he was nice but because he was at times brutally honest - he would call it for what it was but then again knew how to refrain and be polite - he could be a conundrum! 

there are opposing views of suicide attempts and successes! - they have been mentioned here. 1.  it is a selfish act and punishes those left behind 2. it is an act of sheer desperation - uncontrollable. I have a mate who has been to that point who also worked in mental health [yes we are never immune!] - he described to me once that feeling of desperation and 'uncontrollability.' take ya pick?

for me bourdain was entertaining - took me to parts of the globe I may never get to and was in fact a great chef as his curriculum vitae attests. 

I feel desperately sorry for his daughter and yes can feel the 'selfishness'  BUT also perhaps the isolation ; loneliness ; despair and desperation he must have had in his last moments. And I feel cheated out of a very human and entertaining character who had many years left to live and entertain!

RIP anthony - I yest lurved ya man!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 22, 2018)

Nicely said, Gumbud.


----------



## IKE (Jun 22, 2018)

Andrew Zimmern has the same sort of show as Anthony did but I've always liked Anthony better.......mama on the other hand likes Andrew better.


----------



## gumbud (Jun 23, 2018)

I was talking to my son recently and he told me of a part of Anthony's life. He had been filming in Bali and liking it - his crew moved onto the next 'gig' and he stayed on for a few days in Bali. He then got an urgent call to get over here quick we have to start filming again and Anthony's response was No - I just wanna stay here - it's so cool and laid back' - I think at this stage he must have thought 'where is all this going too' and I did get the feeling that in his latter years he was growing bored with it all and it was just a means to make money. He knew he was well known and it was a good way to earn a buck but he became very bored! BUT heh that happens to us all BUT why suicide - I've been in the 'suicide game' and I do not jest for 58 yrs and I still don't know - some say it's chemical - could be - some say situational - could be - some say spiritual - could be - roll the dice man!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 23, 2018)

With me, the pain simply became unbearable. That simple. Too many dragons, not enough boxes.


----------

